# This Cat ,.....



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Blue is rapidly becoming my favourite cat... although feral she has a character that I last saw in a siamese, mind you she looks oriental.

Last night I hear hubs yell ..."come back here u rubbish" giggling I ask him whats happening .... he had gone into the kitchen and let garfield through and Blue gently sauntered with and then ambled out the cat flap!!!! now she isnt allowed outside until she is tamer and spayed.. so panic to get her back in.

This morning im chatting away to snoopy my sun conure he is on his cage in the kitchen and blue comes through (?) jumps up to say hullo to snoopy ... smooches me and meows for whatever ...im chatting to her and suddenly it dawns on me ...how the **** did she get out !!!! Miss clever pants had opened her gate!! 

Once again this morning I go in to their room to clean up and clean potties etc ... she is very smoochy ... and rubs up against me purring.. is troke her and she rolls around ( completly forgetting she doesnt want to be touched BTW) .. it was so funny ... she looks at me , looks at her food bowl and realises hey ..... you not allowed to touch me , and skitters off.

Tonight I used the ultimate in dirty tricks ... catnip spray ... on her teddy :lol: well now I can stroke her almost when I feel like it :lol: 

She is the sneakiest bugger I have ever come across :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Blue is such a character!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is so funny, Carol!
I also love it when they realize that they shouldn't be that close to us, and then there they are! That moment of total unawareness in that respect, helps us(humans and ferals) a step further in the bonding process.
When I attempt to tame older ferals I hold them right after spaying/neutering when they are "out of it" and nurse them back to life, out of pain - that's when they associate me, and my caring for them with what their mom would do for them.
It is so rewarding, from so many points of view!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Carol said:


> Tonight I used the ultimate in dirty tricks ... catnip spray ... on her teddy well now I can stroke her almost when I feel like it
> 
> She is the sneakiest bugger I have ever come across


I think her "Mommy" is a wee bit sneaky too!  Good news!


----------

